# Alpena Salmon Smoked!!!!!



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

The 4 salmon I took home this past weekend, I filleted and took the rib bones out, left skin on, cut into the size I like. Then I put two gallons of water in pail with 5 1/2 cups coarse kosher salt, 3 1/2 cups light brown sugar, mix well. Put in fish and put a heavy plate on top to keep them covered, put in fridge for 14-15 hours.










Then take out drain, pat dry on paper towels










Let set on counter for 1/2 hour.
Load fish in smoker, 7 oz oak or hickory wood, 195 degrees 3 1/2 - 4 hours. I like them a little on the well done side. I had to borrow my dads smoker so I could get it done at one time.










Here is the finished product. TASTY!!!!!!!



















tightlinesyall


----------



## Deep River (Jun 29, 2005)

You best be bringing up a ton of that this weekend!!

If I aint catching fish, I get real hungry!!


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Deep River said:


> You best be bringing up a ton of that this weekend!!
> 
> If I aint catching fish, I get real hungry!!


Can't wait till this weekend. Don't forget your shotgun. I will bring salmon and carribou.  

seeya tomorrow
tightlinesyall


----------



## ABMike (Sep 7, 2005)

You have to try this one. I have bought Cajun smoked salmon from Kroger before and really liked it. So I thought I would give it a try. Sprinkle the fish with some hickory salt, and them rub on alot of Cajun spice. Smoked for about 4 hours in my electric smoker. Turned out EXCELENT. That may be the only way I do it from now on.


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

ABMike said:


> You have to try this one. I have bought Cajun smoked salmon from Kroger before and really liked it. So I thought I would give it a try. Sprinkle the fish with some hickory salt, and them rub on alot of Cajun spice. Smoked for about 4 hours in my electric smoker. Turned out EXCELENT. That may be the only way I do it from now on.



thanks for that info.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Steve, You the man........when it comes to mighty fine grocery's. Save some for first ice.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Iceguy,

What Brand of Smokers are you using?  Frank.

Bonz 54

It's like Christmas, with Guns...


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Can't wait to see ya on the ice. Take care. tightlinesyall


----------



## ICEGUY (Aug 2, 2003)

Bonz 54 said:


> Iceguy,
> 
> What Brand of Smokers are you using?  Frank.
> 
> ...


Me my dad and my brother, along with some of my dads buds have CookShack electric smokers. Here is the site, I had it delivered right to my house. They are great!!!!!!!!!

seeya bud and tightlinesyall

http://cookshack.radius3.com/shoppi...4&customernumber=82980051882972&=SID#MOREINFO


----------

